# The Three Monkeys



## kundalini (Aug 3, 2008)

See No Evil






Hear No Evil





Speak No Evil





An excercise in lighting primarily. Pretty much SOOC.

Thanks for looking.

[EDIT] Inspired by *this thread*.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 3, 2008)

Heehee, fun stuff!!!  

(Whoa, tie die. 'Flash'-back moment there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## kundalini (Aug 3, 2008)

:lmao:  something like [video=youtube;Q1cfTMdjkYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1cfTMdjkYM"]*this*[/url]?  But then I prefer *this*[/video].

There's a few more, but I defer.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 3, 2008)

gnarly psychedelic shirt


----------



## kundalini (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers.......

You have no idea of the struggles I have gone through to get to this point. I am ever so grateful, but would have suffered through somewhat more than this. Define "this" baby.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 4, 2008)

Can lighting go WRONG with a shirt of this kind?
It shines from within, anyway!


----------

